

Confessions from the Scammy, Underground World of Kindle EBooks - Kortaggio
http://thehustle.co/part-2-confessions-from-the-scammy-underground-world-of-kindle-ebooks

======
Lazare
Seemed like it was going to be interesting, but as you read it turns out that
the point was that if you post a decently written free ebook in an extremely
niche section of Amazon, and then get all your friends to download and rate
it, you can hit #1 in that extremely niche section before anyone catches it.

Which isn't really surprising. Or that interesting. I dunno, maybe it's just a
let down because from the intro I thought the article was going to be about
someone scamming their way into _selling_ enough ebooks to #1 in the main
romance category, which would be amazingly impressive. Giving away enough
ebooks to be #1 in "African-American Historical Romance" isn't quite the same.
:)

------
andrewvc
Interesting story, but even she admits she only made a handful of sales. While
she may be #1 in a super-niche category that doesn't actually seem to be worth
much, so I have to wonder if that's part of why she wasn't caught by amazon.

